# Re-Calibrating Ideal compression tool



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

umm, you guess?

not all fittings use the same compression settings, which is why you can adjust it


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Guesstimate? OK, i was hoping there was a guide somewhere...oh well


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

The GOOD tools are adjustable and come with a spacer block so they can be adjusted for wear to the original spec. That's the only reason they are adjustable. Different compression connectors require different tools because it is critical that they be squeezed a certain amount- no more, no less. You can't eyeball it. The so called "universal" tools that are supposed to be adjustable for different connectors are crap. Stick with one brand and type of connector and get the recommended tool for them. That way you won't have any problems.

-Hal


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Hal. This tool is for RG6/RG59 fittings only, and worked fine for years (I only use it occasionally). If there was a calibration block, it's long since disappeared. For the amount of use it gets, I can't really justify investing in another one. How bad are the push-on or twist-on RG6 connectors? I've seen the Ideal ones, but never used them.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Twist-on connectors are absolutely the worst. Better to play with your Ideal to get it to work than resort to that.

-Hal


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

ichimo23 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Hal. This tool is for RG6/REG fittings only, and worked fine for years (I only use it occasionally). If there was a calibration block, it's long since disappeared. For the amount of use it gets, I can't really justify investing in another one. How bad are the push-on or twist-on RG6 connectors? I've seen the Ideal ones, but never used them.


Been in the low voltage business for 10 years. Do not use the twisties. they are crap. I wouldn't even use them temporarily to get me out of a jamb.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you can always play dumb, go to your local supply house and say it does not work.

ideal has a no questions asked warranty replacement


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: Best answer yet! Then consider this a learning experience. Don't lend out your tools!

-Hal


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

You need to put some connectors on and test and see if it compresses them completely. If it does, great. If not then you need to adjust the plunger until the connector is compressed completely.


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. I have messed around with it a bit, trying to eyeball the correct setting, with no luck. If the fittings were $.03 a piece, i'd keep doing it, but i've exhausted my stash. Might try the supply house and see if I can swap out the tool:whistling2:


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

hbiss said:


> Don't lend out your tools!


Nobody is going to appreciate the value of your tools much less respect them as much as you do. 

But since I get tired of the requests myself I have a bag of "Junk" I use to lend outs. (dollar store screw drivers, etc) I don't get asked by the same person twice


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

kenc said:


> Nobody is going to appreciate the value of your tools much less respect them as much as you do.
> 
> But since I get tired of the requests myself I have a bag of "Junk" I use to lend outs. (dollar store screw drivers, etc) I don't get asked by the same person twice



Great strategy! The guy who I lent the tool from has lent me some really expensive wookworking stuff in the past, and has done me many favors. He doesnt abuse tools, especially mine, so I dont blame him. I showed him how to use it, but he's not all that familiar with this type of tool....


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing on the ideal website? I have had good luck with getting parts for my testers from them. Send them an email.


----------

